
US Science Envoy Resigns – Embeds protest in first character of each paragraph [pdf] - hownottowrite
https://www.nature.com/polopoly_fs/7.45984!/file/Kammen.resignation-August-20-2017.pdf
======
bmmayer1
For those who don't want to do the decoding, the first letter of each
paragraph reads IMPEACH.

------
RickJWag
How clever! For a fifth grader.

